# Wacom Intuos Pro



## SnappingShark (Apr 14, 2014)

Anybody have experience with these?

I'm finding it hard to edit my photos with my trackpad and fat fingers, so have just ordered one.

How do you find it? Any pros / cons ?

I'll be using it in conjunction with Aperture and PS6 when it's up and running.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Apr 14, 2014)

You'll find that once you use a tablet you won't understand how you survived without one before.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 14, 2014)

Get the medium at least.  The small is to small IMO to do a lot of editing.  Or you could just Kill SpikeyJohnson and take this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...cked-up-wacom-cintiq-dtz-2100d-g-so-cool.html

:mrgreen:


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2014)

Yep. Once you've learned how to use a good pen tablet for editing you wonder how you managed without one.
I even use the pen and tablet to surf the web. I haven't touched a computer mouse in a long time.

I also recommend the Intuos Medium as the smallest size worth using.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup, I have the 5 medium, makes life much easier.


----------



## JClishe (Apr 15, 2014)

KmH said:


> I haven't touched a computer mouse in a long time.



Well, presumably except for that mouse sitting on your desk.


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 15, 2014)

JClishe said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't touched a computer mouse in a long time.
> ...



Or indeed the second mouse 

haha, I'm excited for Wednesday - when it arrives!!!
Goodbye wife, hellloooo Wacom!


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, so far I've used it for 3 hours.

It's pretty neat - the only thing I have to get used to now is ensuring I treat it like a touchscreen rather than a mouse. The touchpad IS my screen.


----------



## MDWine (Apr 17, 2014)

You're gonna love it...  look up Aaron Nace's video (PHLearn, YouTube) on how to set one up and tips on using it, GREAT video!


----------



## mingyuan (Oct 13, 2020)

Yep... Wacom Intuos Pro is going to be the best bang for your buck. Every single professional designer and photographer uses a Wacom tablet. 
But  there are viable alternatives .  I have a  XP-Pen Star G640 drawing tablet that I love using for Photoshop . My small tablet is great for editing and i love it .


----------



## Space Face (Oct 14, 2020)

Ancient thread.


----------

